# 2nd Hypo before supper



## Gemma444 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hya 

J has had his second hypo before supper. I have spoke to the diabetes nurse today (not J's, she was away today) about a few things and I'm going in to see them next week. She suggested that mybe he didnt have enough carbs at tea. So ive given him more today and still he is low, 3.8 tonight but he was 2.9 last night. I gave as much carbs as I could but he was struggling toward the end and couldnt even eat a banana after. I added the carbs up and they were just under 70g ( i was curious so I gave it ago, unless i did it wrong) Any ideas please? J's BG are very arratic at the moment, I don't know whats going on xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2009)

If he can't eat anything, but is still going low, he could try sipping some ordinary (non-diet) Coke or lucazade, or fruit juice - not a whole load at once but just to keep him topped up. Ican't really advise beyond that as I'm not a child and they can be very different. Hope things settle soon!


----------



## Gemma444 (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks so much Northerner i will give it a go.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 30, 2009)

Hiya Gemma

I think J is still on 2 injections isn't he.

Apart from the low after tea but before supper are his levels high overnight?   If so then you can't lower the tea time injections.   So the carbs route is the right one but you need to choose the right carbs I guess, that will keep him up.    Maybe what you are giving for tea is high GI so they work quickly ie shoot him up and then back down, ie white bread.    What he needs are low GI.

Try cheesy beans on toast.   That is a classic keep the levels up far too high food for most people so may back fire but at least you won't have the hypo.

Or another idea, bring the supper forward.   So if he is starting to go low say at 7 pm and his supper isn't until 8 pm, bring it forward to 7 pm, or make his tea later.   ie if at 5 pm make tea at 6 pm, then if supper is still at 8 pm all will be ok.

Being on mixes is a huge juggle and it is all about feeding the insulin.

Are they talking to you about changing to MDI (basal/bolus)?  If not then I urge you to 'demand' it, if you have to.

Good luck and I hope you sort it out.


----------



## Gemma444 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hya Adrienne

When I spoke to the nurse yesterday she said that J's consultant wants everyone to go onto the 4 injections and I said I was very interested in this so I'm hoping this is a step in the right direction (fingers crossed). His levels are high overnight and they were high the morning 18.6 this morning 17.1 yesterday morning with 0.1 ketones. i will try what you suggested tonight as its better than the hypo before supper. Its a real worry him being this low not long before he goes to bed. J's usually has tea at 5:30 and then supper at 7:45 so I may bring supper forward a bit to see if that helps or mybe tea at 6pm instead. 

I have got to ring the DSN office again on monday to arrange me going in to see them so i will keep you all posted. 

thanks gem xx


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 31, 2009)

Hiya

That is great news.   Horrible that more injections are needed but unfortunately that is definitely the way to go to keep him safer and more healthy in the years to come, so think of it that way.   

Jessica used to have tea at about 5 pm and a bedtime snack was necessary at 6.30 to 7 pm.  The timing on mixes has to be very precise so that it works (although nothing really works on mixes )   

If he is that high overnight then maybe you may think about increasing the mixed at teatime but you would have to watch that hypo even more closely but that is something you need to be confident about and you may want to talk to your DSN Monday about it first.

Good luck.


----------



## Gemma444 (Nov 1, 2009)

No hypo before supper last night woohoo. he had a few more carbs from the previous night but im hoping that it doesnt happened again tonight as he has had a big Sunday lunch and his nans so he may not want a big tea. Fingers crossed.

gem x


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 1, 2009)

Great news, fingers crossed that tonight worked ok.


----------

